# Cemetery buck



## Wes

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=16401&stc=1&d=1375588213


----------



## Al Hansen

Nice.


----------



## Bears Butt

That is a cool looking set of antlers!


----------



## Old Fudd

Been watching that Cemetry Buck for 5 years.Absolute Beauty
Was a huge 4X3 he was hanging out with for 3 years
He jus disappeared .


----------



## Hellsangler69

I heard this buck was harvested this year . Nice buck


----------



## Huge29

Hellsangler69 said:


> I heard this buck was harvested this year . Nice buck


Correct, there is a thread about it on here somewhere.


----------

